# sundown tues 2/13



## 2knees (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm going tomorrow night. anyone around?  B, you working?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah. I'll be working.  Hopefully I'll get out early, if I do I'll know where to find you...


----------



## Greg (Feb 13, 2007)

*Reforming The Bumps?*

Just checked the ski report:



			
				skisundown.com said:
			
		

> WE'RE REFORMING THE BUMPS ON NOR'EASTER!



Not kidding this time  :lol:: http://www.skisundown.com/conditions/

Wonder what that means? Maybe in anticipation of the snow tomorrow? Just thought you guys might want to know - not sure how they will ski tonight. Nice to see they are getting some attention, I guess...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 13, 2007)

Greg said:


> Just checked the ski report:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That might mean they'll have the trail closed to work on them.  Might be worth a call before you head over Pat...


----------



## 2knees (Feb 13, 2007)

just got off the phone.  The woman put me on hold and radioed someone who said they are mowing tonight after closing and reseeding for the new snow.

i guess they are pretty beat by now.  i'll find out tonight.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 13, 2007)

2knees said:


> just got off the phone.  The woman put me on hold and radioed someone who said they are mowing tonight after closing and reseeding for the new snow.
> 
> i guess they are pretty beat by now.  i'll find out tonight.



Nice!  I'm guessing they are pretty gnarly at this point...


----------



## Greg (Feb 13, 2007)

2knees said:


> just got off the phone.  The woman put me on hold and radioed someone who said they are mowing tonight after closing and reseeding for the new snow.
> 
> i guess they are pretty beat by now.  i'll find out tonight.



Wow! :-o Thursday morning may be rad!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 13, 2007)

Greg said:


> Wow! :-o Thursday morning may be rad!



Oh man.  Can I push for skiing 4 days in a row? :-?


----------



## Greg (Feb 13, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Oh man.  Can I push for skiing 4 days in a row? :-?



If it sways you at all; I'm just gonna hit it for 2-3 hours in the morning and then head into work. Think of it as a warm-up...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 13, 2007)

Greg said:


> If it sways you at all; I'm just gonna hit it for 2-3 hours in the morning and then head into work. Think of it as a warm-up...



Savings Card + 2 hour lift ticket + chance to demo Head M75 Monsters while my boards are in for a tune = This boy will probably be skiing 4 days in a row this week.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 13, 2007)

Greg said:


> If it sways you at all; I'm just gonna hit it for 2-3 hours in the morning and then head into work. Think of it as a warm-up...



It looks like Thursday morning will be pretty cold when the wind chill is factored in.  NOAA says -6 w/wc, winds between 15 and 20 mph with gusts up to 45 mph.  :-o Gunbarrel might will be pretty interesting.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 13, 2007)

Greg said:


> If it sways you at all; I'm just gonna hit it for 2-3 hours in the morning and then head into work. Think of it as a warm-up...



It's a bit further and it will be even colder, but look at NOAAs forecast for Hillsdale, NY.  :-o 

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/zones/NYZ061.php?zo=1


----------

